# K3B not recognizing DVD burner after udev upgrade

## K-Dawg

Hi all, I recently followed the gentoo udev upgrade guide but I am currently running into some stumbling blocks w/ my dvd drive.  Before I of course had the /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 or cdrom1 that were symbolic links to /dev/hdc /dev/hdd.  After the udev upgrade my cd/dvd devices have seemed to disapear in /dev.  This has also happened on another box of mne w/ just a cdrw drive in it.  Since the upgrade didnt work and I really need to burn a knoppix 4.0 dvd .iso I figured I would just remove udev revert back to the old kernel option and copy over the new kernel to /boot and reboot and have the old devfs system working to where my cd/dvd drives would show up in /dev/cdroms but this is not working now as well and the entries are just gone.

Could someone please help out and point me in the right direction as to getting this working again, I am in desperate need of gettin this working properly w/ either devfs or udev...just as long as all fo my stuff works (everything else seemed to be ok).  All help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

----------

## dan2003

Hey this sounds very simailr to my problem..

The issue is with (in my case) /dev/hdc not being created.

I can create it manually and then i can access my cd / burn them etc but i have to do this everytime i boot. I'm not sure at what stage this started happenning but it always used to just work, even with udev.

----------

## kmare

it's a problem with udev.. try reverting to udev-58 and see if it helps..

----------

## drphibes

My issue with udev-060 was the cdrom devices.  Please read the last few posts in this thread (the ones after the udev-060 release announcement).  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-355069-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## K-Dawg

Ok so I read that post about udev issues w/ hotplug and I have reverted back to the kernel setup for udev (upgraded to 0.60) and copied over the new kernel, rebooted and emerged udev for that kernel again but still cannot get my dvd burner device to show up in /dev as ANYTHING (no /dev/cdroms, /dev/dvd, /dev/hdc is not a valid block device as are sr0 and sr1.  What is going on here  :Sad: ?  All I want is for my DVD burner drive to work properly again w/ k3b.  DO I need to hack up some config files in /etc/udev or can someone please point a little more specifically to get me back on track

Thanks for the replies so far, keep them coming I have just got to get this fixed ASAP and hopefully the udev scripts/hotplug issue (whatever it really is w/ creating these cdrom/dvd devices) gets fixed shortly.

----------

## drphibes

What is your dvd device btw?   Is it an ide (e.g. /dev/hd?) or scsi/usb device (e.g. /dev/sr?).  You can easily ask udev to create a symlink /dev/dvd to your burner as follows:  Create a file /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local-udev.rules and write a rule to create your devive with a dvd symlink, but you need to know the true device.   For a usb dvd on /dev/sr0, one could write a rule like this:

```
BUS="scsi", KERNEL="sr0", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="dvd"
```

For an ide dvd on, e.g. hdc, this one would work:

```
BUS="ide", KERNEL="hdc", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="dvd"
```

 You should be able to figure out what rule you would need from these examples.  Hope that helps.

----------

## K-Dawg

Yeah this is the only drive in this box (dvd burner) and it is an ide connection to the device.  I will give this a whirl and see is the device comes to life and k3b recognizes I DO indeed have a dvd burner device in this box.

Thanks for the help, I truely appreciate it.  I will report back shortly on whether or not we squashed this issue successfulyl or not.

UPDATE: OK so I created the file /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local-udev.rules and added the line BUS="ide", KERNEL="hdc", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="dvd" to that file.  Now to I need to restart udev (I think udevstart) or simply reboot and this should all work and the DVD decive will hopefully show up?

----------

## drphibes

udevstart should do it.  reboot definitely will.

----------

## drphibes

i should add that there's a udev.conf file in /etc/udev in which you can turn on logging (off by default).  you might want to toggle that on to help you debug.

----------

## K-Dawg

ARRRGGG well I first tried the udevstart cmd and checked in /dev and no dvd device showed up.  So I rebooted and let the system go through init still NO GO.   :Sad:  dang what is goin on here.  I followed the udev guide http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml to a tee adn added this rule and this dvd device just seems to be lost.  (Tray pops out and it will boot from a gentoo boot cd) so I knwo the physical conn's are good.  

Any other ideas besides turning on the udev logging facility?  (turning on now in /etc/udev/udev.conf) now by setting "yes".

Hmmmm, where is that udev log file kept?  I am looking in /var/log and also /etc/udev for it to populate but I dont see one?

----------

## drphibes

the logging goes to your system logger and thus under /var/log.  are you sure your ide device is cabled up properly and working?  the only reason udev would not create the device (other than it not working properly) would be if the device has no sysfs support (this is a problem for very old, antiquated and/or unusual devices), but you said udev was creating the device before. 

Curious -- is there a cdrom symlink to it, e.g. /dev/cdrom -> /dev/hdc or /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 -> /dev/cdrom?

----------

## K-Dawg

Ok so yeah I did at one point like 2 weeks ago have devfs (devfsd) working properly and ripping dvd's/cd's like crazy and it used to show up as /dev/cdroms/cdrom0.  Now I am fully swapped to udev via the gentoo udev upgrade guide (I did leave in the devfs support like the guide said ya could  but I specifically set it to NOT mount at boot).  This is a failrly new Liteon DVD burner IDE device and I am sure it is cabled properly (unless there could be something in BIOS messing w/ this, the only reason I even mention this is because when I installed a 200 gig sata HD last week I had issues booting off a boot cd and I think it was BIOS related but my HD worked and my main OS booted so I left it alone)  

As far as sysfs support , yes I am sure I got it in the kernel built in, I also even emerged sysfsutils just in case even though I dont think I needed to.

BTW I have none of this at all /dev/cdrom -> /dev/hdc or /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 -> /dev/cdrom in my /dev/ directory at this time.

WOW I sure hope we can get this working and ironed out  :Sad:  kinda getting discouraged at this point.

----------

## drphibes

By sysfs support I mean that the device is currently recognized by the kernel, but those Liteon drives should be ok.  Try this:  comment out the rule I asked you to create and then edit the /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules file, placing a comment '#' in front of the devfs-names rule (BUS="ide", KERNEL="hd*", etc.).   Then reboot.

----------

## s0be

silly point, did you compile cdrom as a module?  if so, mine stopped automatically loading with 2.6.12 and I had to add it (along with ide-cd) to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 .  I had the same problem you've described.

----------

## drphibes

excellent point about the modules.   make sure they get  loaded.  also I strongly suggest using nothing later than udev-058 until you fully sort out your devfs to udev conversion.

----------

## K-Dawg

YES, I do have the "Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM Support" built in * to the kernel.  I just commented out the line you asked me to in the /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules file...going down for reboot now.

----------

## K-Dawg

WOW still NO GO, I am lost as to what could be causing this at this time.

----------

## s0be

Is dmesg showing it?  something like:

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

----------

## K-Dawg

WOW I really hope I havnt been wasting all your time:

I should have known better than to NOT look into my dmesg output and dig around for messages about the dvd rom.  It is infact now finally showing up as /dev/hdd after my modifications to the 50-udev.rules file and commenting out the line that drphibes suggested. I can mount and write w/ the dvd/cd burner now and seem to have full functionality back now of my dvd drive YEA!

Thanks a TON drphibes and s0be. You are awesome and I greatly appreciate your assistance.  Just another great example of the gentoo/linux community being there for support and seeing the issue through to the end w/ a successful resolution.

----------

## drphibes

bonasera, one day ... and that day may never come ... i'll come to you and ask you for a favor....

(btw i would characterize the fact that you had to comment out that devfs-names line in 50-udev.rules as a *bug*.  watch out when udev updates again.  it will definitely want to replace that file with a new version.   when that happens, my suggestion is to try the new version with the new 50-udev.rules and see what devices you get.  In general, you don't want to mess at all with that file and, instead, write local rules in 10-local-udev.rules and even then, only if you have to.  good luck and good burning.  doc. )

----------

## s0be

I end up checking dmesg after anything happens instinctively.  A program crashs... dmesg.  I insert a cd.... dmesg.  Power goes out.... dmesg.  Sometimes I sit there and stare at the dmesg output hoping some great truth will come to me.

----------

## calr0x

 *s0be wrote:*   

> I end up checking dmesg after anything happens instinctively.  A program crashs... dmesg.  I insert a cd.... dmesg.  Power goes out.... dmesg.  Sometimes I sit there and stare at the dmesg output hoping some great truth will come to me.

 

lol

----------

